# Think my gear is fake. Spent a load of cash. Need help fast.



## ahopkins123 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

Long story short, I think my gear is fake. Last year I was put on 160mg every two weeks of Test C and I lost a ton of weight (I'm a heavier guy but not obese). Anyway, I knew the doctor wouldn't prescribe me anymore so I decided to go through an online supplier. I've been on 2.5 IUs of HGH since January 1st and 900mg/wk of Test C (I switched to Test E a couple weeks back).

In the beginning everything was great. I was losing 3, 4 lbs a week. I was at 258 when I started. It's now the beginning of April and I'm still 250. Not only that I've ridden my bike for nearly two months straight for over 600 miles total and I lift weights (not too heavy...I'm on a slow weight progression program) every monday, wednesday, and friday. 

I feel great. My cardiovascular stamina is out of this world and as I progress in my weight lifting I can feel myself getting stronger. I'm also taking 20grams of L-Arginine. I don't know if it's just me working hard that's making me feel great or if the gear is helping but every week I step on that scale and don't see a change I get ****ing pissed. I've spent over $1000 with this dude and if this shit is fake, that's ****ed up. I'm working my ass off in the gym and on the road, spending my hard earned cash to change my body and I'm not seeing results.

The testosterone is from SQS labs and the HGH is a generic blue top brand. I've included pictures

I've seen a few reviews on the site that claim his gear is fake but the overwhelming majority of his reviews are good. He offered me a $50 discount for posting a review but I haven't yet.

How do I know my gear is fake? If it is, I need a reputable deal that sells quality gear I'm putting in the work and spending a shit ton of money. I just want to get out of this what I put in.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2016)

get a blood test


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 8, 2016)

What Bundy said. It's the only way to know if its good, bad, or under dosed. 
Never tried it my self, but I would assume 450mg/ML would cause some legit PIP too. 
Does it hurt after injections?


----------



## ahopkins123 (Apr 8, 2016)

Not so far. There was some serious PIP with the Test E though. I was pinning 3 times a week and I had bruises and soreness. Not sure what that means but with the SuperTest I haven't had too much PIP


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2016)

First off you sound like you're relying on the gear for everything. 

Second you bought illegal steroids online which is dumb. 

Third this is not a source board and no one is going to tell u where to get legit gear.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2016)

Holy shit 450mg per ml. And you're not having any pip? That shit should be crippling you.


----------



## ahopkins123 (Apr 8, 2016)

Look man, I'm not relying on gear for everything. I'm eating right and working my ass off. Second, don't give me the illegal speech man. I didn't come here for that. Lastly, I didn't realize this wasn't a source board so that was my bad. I just wanted a little guidance. I sure as shit didn't need anyone grandstanding. You can either help me or not but save the moral cathedral from someone else.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 8, 2016)

ahopkins123 said:


> I just wanted a little guidance.



Go get blood work, it will answer your questions.

Secondly GO FVCK YOURSELF! This isn't your house, you're the one who made some stupid fvcking choices. So take a little punishment with a grain of salt and learn from your lesson or get all butthurt and take your ass on out of here!

Did you use the search button? No because if you did you would know a simple blood test is what was needed and that nothing else matters. Doesn't matter what anyone else says, your labs do the talking.

AND HE IS RIGHT! you sound like you are relying on the gear solely. You are asking about testosterone not giving you weight loss.... If you are biking all the time, eating healthy, and working out why are you bitching about not losing weight? Because one or all of those three things ISN'T programed right. So you are getting on the internet so you can AGAIN rely on something else 'US' to do the work for you and tell you what needs to happen.

We deal with dumb fvcks all the time, so just expect us to be tired of answer the same questions all the time.

We have given you the guidance you came for, get it fixed. In the mean time, show a little respect for people who have been here and have the answers you're looking for.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2016)

ahopkins123 said:


> Look man, I'm not relying on gear for everything. I'm eating right and working my ass off. Second, don't give me the illegal speech man. I didn't come here for that. Lastly, I didn't realize this wasn't a source board so that was my bad. I just wanted a little guidance. I sure as shit didn't need anyone grandstanding. You can either help me or not but save the moral cathedral from someone else.



Yes u are relying on gear for everything. As soon as u stopped losing weight you blamed it on the gear. 

Moral cathedral? No none of that here I was just stating that you bought illegal steroids off the Internet like a dumb fukk. You could be injecting herpes oil for all we know. And now I hope u are. 

And no your not eating right. If u were, you would still be losing weight but u sound like you got everything under control.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2016)

I like to judge gear by the labels!

Just messing with you, get blood work done and see where your test levels are.

There is 2 tests for the hgh I would take both if I where you.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 8, 2016)

Unless you're competing in a sport with a weight class, then who gives a phuk about weight??? Just worry about your body fat % bro.


----------



## snake (Apr 8, 2016)

ahopkins123 said:


> Look man, I'm not relying on gear for everything. I'm eating right and working my ass off. Second, don't give me the illegal speech man. I didn't come here for that. Lastly, I didn't realize this wasn't a source board so that was my bad. I just wanted a little guidance. I sure as shit didn't need anyone grandstanding. You can either help me or not but save the moral cathedral from someone else.



If you came here for help, that tone will probably not help you get the advice you need. But I'll give you my 2 cents and you do with it as you please. First reply was your first step; get blood work done as Bundy said. It's all guess work up to that point.

One other thing, running almost a gram of test is not going to directly reduce your body fat. What ever you lost in the beginning was from shear hard work, I applaud you for that. Your MAY have a gear problem but as for losing weight, you may have just be bitten by the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 8, 2016)

I will speculate for you bud .. If your btl really says 400+ mg on the side (I can't really make it out) I know that is not right.  If your using 900mg/wk and nothing to control your estrogen I am going to assume it is at the least under dosed . You should be seeing some serious side effects at that high of a dose w/o using a AI like some serious backne or puffy itchy painful nips . As well as intense mood swings like a downy commercial may make you want to cry lol . As far as your GH well that's even more commonly faked  so I am gonna go ahead and guess its bad also .

But theres an ez way to put all the speculation to rest. Go get a blood test . If you search the forum you can find out how you can do this for about 50 bucks in most states and no doc's are involved at all 

good luck


----------



## gh0st (Apr 8, 2016)

bloodwork is the only way to know for sure. if u dont live in a shit state ...it is very easy and cheap!

I've taken real deal 500mg/mL Test before...it hurts like hell. And it was HPLC tested. 100% legit. 

get bloods done bro, then find another supplier. there are tons of legit ones around. do some better research!


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> get a blood test



Second this. And get bloods within 48 hours of your last injection of Test.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 8, 2016)

Just a question, but if you are worried about the gear did you do your research before hand?  There are reviews of every source out there (all be it you can't trust those on some sites).  As others have said, get bloods done and you'll see if anything is in your gear or if it's under-dosed or if it is just what it says it is.

You said you need help, you got it.  It may not be what you were hoping for, but I can guarantee if the help you were looking for here is a source you will not find it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 8, 2016)

blood test

gh serum test

igf test


donezo


----------



## Maijah (Apr 8, 2016)

Bloods are the only way to be 100%. However I'd say fake as hell.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 8, 2016)

You can only get real gear from sights that take PayPal


----------



## stonetag (Apr 9, 2016)

Now go on...get outta here!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 9, 2016)

He's Not coming back


----------



## gh0st (Apr 9, 2016)

heady muscle said:


> Second this. And get bloods within 48 hours of your last injection of Test.



YES! 
Even long ester test peaks at it's highest about 24 hours after injection. So i think its best to pin then get blood drawn 25-36hrs later!


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 11, 2016)

ahopkins123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long story short, I think my gear is fake. Last year I was put on 160mg every two weeks of Test C and I lost a ton of weight (I'm a heavier guy but not obese). Anyway, I knew the doctor wouldn't prescribe me anymore so I decided to go through an online supplier. I've been on 2.5 IUs of HGH since January 1st and 900mg/wk of Test C (I switched to Test E a couple weeks back).
> 
> ...



Amazon sells test kits to test the gear for like 24 you put some oil or powder on the strip then match the color to chart to see if it's legit or not.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 11, 2016)

pg8629 said:


> Amazon sells test kits to test the gear for like 24 you put some oil or powder on the strip then match the color to chart to see if it's legit or not.



yes lambax and roid test will tell u if there is ANY actually compound in the product...however wont tell u the potency or if its accuretly doese. it would say yeah this is test cyp. but it could be 125mg/ml  when its labeled 250mg/ml


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 11, 2016)

Funny everyone keeps posting and op is prob long gone


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 14, 2016)

*Im still stuck on 900mg a week of test and " not really lifting heavy
an lift 3x per week.

test cypionate @450 a ml. 
Thats just short of a miracle in it self..... Without crashing ????

BS*


----------



## JackC4 (Apr 14, 2016)

^^^^lollll he gone


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 18, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> You can only get real gear from sights that take PayPal



Lol this made.me laugh so hard I fell out of my bed


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 18, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> You can only get real gear from sights that take PayPal



Lol this made.me laugh so hard I fell out of my bed  also he only working out 3 days a week on a cycle lmfao


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 18, 2016)

pg8629 said:


> Lol this made.me laugh so hard I fell out of my bed  also he only working out 3 days a week on a cycle lmfao


I work out 3 days a week.


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 25, 2016)

That's why u don't spend a g on first order if there a min order find different source. Ur not putting on weight because ur doing to much cardio. Cut down on cardio and eat more. The gear might even be under dosed. Sounds like it's working as u stated ur feeling great. Even on gear it's not going to happen over nite if your not eating rite and lifting heavy


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 25, 2016)

Or can simply get blood test or some real gear like in pic lol , it's so easy now to find a good source with all gear review sites lol just do some research and never place huge order if u don't trust source


----------

